# cats and rats



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

anyone else have cats that think rats are friends not food?


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Your rattie is gorgeous. I don't have a cat, but our dogs love the rats. One of them is a Jack Russell and is suppose to be the opposite, but she loves to play with them.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Yup, I have one cat who ignores them, one who lets them groom him, and one who will play with them. She's very careful not to use claws, and since the rats initiate the play, I let it happen.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

thanks that is critter and the cat is junior, they are ok he just deals with them and i have snuggy bug my female cat tries to nurse them and grooms them all


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

My cats don't bother with the rats, but my rats are terrified of them, especially cuddles. When I rescued cuddles and I mean seriously rescued him from death the previous owner told me she had a cat, on further inspection there were scratches and bite marks all over cuddles, s/he didn't have any cage mates and by the way cuds reacts to my cats being around I can only imagine what happened before. Cuddles literally bolts and freezes, his/her heart goes a million miles an hour it's a shame, so I usually keep the cats out. Stefan on the other hand, tries to grab their tails and ears for a bite lol. My cats will bring in anything wild but we have a parrot and rats and they know not to touch, whenever my parrot sees my rats it says "look at this" "awwww" "raaaat" and "kiss" lol not in a sentence but seperate words, it's cute. Btw, love your rat, they ears!!!! Oh my gosh!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

thanks her name is critter, she is my youngest at 5 weeks


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

She's the cutest we rat ever! Hairless rats are uncommon where I stay, I've never seen one in real life!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

ive only ever seen her and two at the pet store that were born there they to my knowledge arent common here


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've asked around several pet stores in my area about hairless rats and most say that 1. they don't keep them because they don't sell or 2. they personally don't like them. I'm not sure why hairless rats rub people the wrong way, I think they're the cutest things in the world...as long as you're taking care of them anyway. I've seen a couple of pretty mangy looking hairless rats that people were rehoming on cl.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i love mine she does freak people out until they hold her or get kisses she was born at the pet store from a pew dumbo mom and a blue berkshire dumbo male, they found it odd they hadn't had a hairless in 4 years then suddenly had 3 her and two boys i nabed her up and the workers got the boys


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

<3 such a cutie!! Critter is the best name! I love that. It fits her so well.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

yea, my friend says she isnt a rat she is a choupacabra lol i think she is a sweet heart


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I think the most awesome hairless I've encountered was a solid blue dumbo hairless. That little boy made my heart melt just looking at him.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i like the siamese hairless but in general think hairless are much cuter no idea why


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

My cats and ratties love each other! The cats always jump up when I open their cage, and some times crawl in the cage with them to lay down. The ratties run on them and sometimes play with their tails, it's very sweet. I even witnessed one of my rats nipping at my cats nose once and although he didn't like it, he didn't do anything aggressive. 

I still supervise them when they're together but sometimes when they're on the floor I ask my cats to "babysit them" for me. (if the ratties run under furniture or something when I turn my back, I will always know where they are, lol)


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

oh i don't leave mine alone, jr is the one in pics and is a good boy but...... he is a large strong tom my little critter would be a quick snack if he chose to do so so i'm never out of arms reach of the cat in the room with the ratties


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would never ever try it with my cat because he is an avid hunter. But, my cousin had rats, and her cate and rat loved to play. She never let them play while she was out of the cage, but they used to play through the bars and it was really cute  One of my dog loves my rats though, she thinks they're her babies


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Hairless rats are a lot of fun. I'd always told myself I never wanted any kind of hairless pet. Then when I went to pick up two rats I'd adopted from a breeder, one was partially hairless. I was shocked because I'd seen a photo of his face and it had fur on it. He was a Double Rex and I obviously didn't know what that meant! After getting over my initial shock, I fell head over heels in love with him. His name was Dean and I still miss him terribly.

Regarding cats and rats, my cats are afraid of my rats! If my rats are on our couch and a cat tries to jump up to join us, my rats lunge at the cats and will even pull out fur if the cats get too close!


----------



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

My cats don't know what to think of the rats. They sit on the edge of the couch with their noses practically against the bars and just watch. They rats haven't been with me for a week yet so they don't like me very much. They don't seem to mind the cats staring at them though.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Rats don't seem to mind other animals unless they're protecting a litter or their person. My rats will crawl all over my two large dogs, my dogs don't seem to like it though lol I have to tell them to be still and they give me this look like I'm torturing them.


----------



## Kisetsu116 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rats and cats you say? I have five cats and they ALL snuggle with my one rat, Sura, but they're scared of the others : )


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

oooo pretty kitty he looks like a siamese in the face not the marking but the build and eyes


----------

